# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Mass order from ApistoWorld gathering

## benny

Hi guys,

Meeting up this Friday, 25 Aug 2006 at 1930 hrs. C328 coffeeshop.

We will run through the list and arrange for payment for the fishes you guys want to order. Remember Boris closes his shop at nine, so we have to call him before that.

If all goes well, you guys can collect your fishes on the following Tuesday.

Those who are coming please indicate and send your mobile number to me via Private Messaging. Thanks!

Cheers,

wackytpt, can you prepare the list and photos?

----------


## leeruisheng

Hello,

I am coming. But this Friday is 25th not 27th. Benny can pm me your hp no. Thanks alot. See you.

Cheers,
Wilson

----------


## ccs

Will join in this friday also if nothing urgent pops up last min

----------


## wasabi8888

Benny

Confirm coming.. please pm your mobile number....so that i can look for you when i am there

----------


## Wackytpt

> Hi guys,
> 
> Meeting up this Friday, 27 Aug 2006 at 1930 hrs. C328 coffeeshop.
> 
> We will run through the list and arrange for payment for the fishes you guys want to order. Remember Boris closes his shop at nine, so we have to call him before that.
> 
> If all goes well, you guys can collect your fishes on the following Tuesday.
> 
> Those who are coming please indicate. Thanks!
> ...


Sorry benny, I won't be coming as got something on in the evening. 

Maybe can wasabi8888 print out the list and fishes. I have emailed him the list.

----------


## Cacatuoides

I also want to come but I have personal commitment on fridays, I have received the 2nd set of pricelist and have forwarded to wasabi's email....

Benny, you've got pm! :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

do these lists jsut consist of apistos?

----------


## Wackytpt

> do these lists jsut consist of apistos?


yup. the list only has apisto

----------


## wasabi8888

i know this is not the best thread to put this but since we are meeting up.. anyone interested in Wilhemi super red male and bita male?

----------


## kray

This is the stock list that I have received from ApistoWorld. For those who are interested, please find out the price during the Friday gathering. I will not be going for the gathering but I suppose there will be others having the same price list.

Happy apisto buying..  :Grin:  

Ap.bitaeniata Tefe Bauana (泰菲酋長) 
Ap.paucisquamis Demini (岱米粒雙帶) 
Ap.sp. Vielfleck ( germany ) (亞歷山大短鯛) (male only)
Ap.sp.algodon I (亞諾 I 型) ( male only)
Ap.sp.Marmore Red tail (紅尾瑪魔) 
Ap.sp.Rotkei (紅帆) 
Ap.agassizi Super red (超紅亞卡西) 
Ap.agassizi autatus (奧迪斯亞卡西) 
Apistogramma baenschi germany (德系印加) 
Apistogramma pertensis (紅珍珠) (male only)
Apistogramma rubrolineata (拿破崙短鯛) (male only)
Ap.viejita II (超紅維吉塔 II) 
Apistogramma bitaeniata pirata orange fin (派拉特吉帆甘長) 
Apistogramma hongsloi II Super red (超紅女王 II) 
Taenicara candidi (藍袖) (male only)
Ap.sp.Miua (珍寶) 
Ap.trifasciata from mr wihelm germany (德系三線)

----------


## wasabi8888

i have printed the stuff....

Benny, can i have you mobile please? i dun want to go asking every man in the coffeeshop...

----------


## yorky

Except for a couple of species, this list is not jaw-dropping stuffs as initially posted in the Cichlid threads (which had so much more..).
Am I missing something here?

----------


## Cacatuoides

You're right yorky!! I don't think this is the complete list of available apistos that is for sale....I'm sure there are a lot more than this!!! Are they keeping the good ones? hehe  :Grin:

----------


## benny

> Except for a couple of species, this list is not jaw-dropping stuffs as initially posted in the Cichlid threads (which had so much more..).
> Am I missing something here?


There's always 2 other Apisto specialists on Gold Fish Street too you know. Call your old friend for a list.

Cheers,

----------


## yorky

> There's always 2 other Apisto specialists on Gold Fish Street too you know. Call your old friend for a list.
> 
> Cheers,


Recently, I did ask but seems he is not so much into Apisto stocks?
I could be wrong.. what about that one on the 2nd floor with nice black tanks? I've no idea about that one though.

----------


## benny

> what about that one on the 2nd floor with nice black tanks? I've no idea about that one though.


Understand that it's actually very well stocked. Perhaps worth checking out.

Cheers,

----------


## yorky

> Understand that it's actually very well stocked. Perhaps worth checking out.
> 
> Cheers,


We need your Field Report and to establish contact on that one when you are there.
It's a shame we don't even know the shop's name.

----------


## benny

> We need your Field Report and to establish contact on that one when you are there.
> It's a shame we don't even know the shop's name.


I've been there already, but didn't take pictures. Got the contact somewhere, but can't remember where I stuffed it. Since there was a lack of interest in Cichlids in the last few months, I pretty much forgot about it.

Cheers,

----------


## Cacatuoides

I'll like to express my hearty thanks to Benny who is so kind and helpful to help us bring back the fishes!!! Do let us know what time to welcome you back at changi airport?? hehe  :Grin:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Any bros would like to share which apistos you have ordered?
*Curious*  :Laughing:

----------


## SCOPE

> Any bros would like to share which apistos you have ordered?
> *Curious*



wat have you order?

----------


## Cacatuoides

Wanted to try out apistos from HK, so I've ordered a pair of Bitaeniata Pirata Orange Fin....

----------


## yorky

Hello Caca, that's a nice fish!
I am sure you can't wait to receive it.

I also know one lucky chap who got the Agassizii 'Ipixuna Rondonia'!

----------


## Cacatuoides

Hi yorky!!

I don't want to think about the fish too much, gets me no sleep!!!
But waiting for tuesday to see the fish!!!
Currently setting up a tank for them now.....a simple one  :Smile: 

Who's the lucky chap? its really a good agassizi specimen, rare!

----------


## ccs

Yah lucky chap :Smile:

----------


## wasabi8888

Hi all


It was great meeting you guys....

well i am getting

Ap.sp. Vielfleck ( germany ) (male only)
Ap.sp.Marmore Red tail
Ap.trifasciata from mr wihelm germany 

Anyone wants a female Ap Tri Mr Wilhelm?

----------


## Cacatuoides

wow....thats quite a bit of apistos there!!

Nice nice!! but why you keeping only males?

----------


## kray

> Hello Caca, that's a nice fish!
> I am sure you can't wait to receive it.
> 
> I also know one lucky chap who got the Agassizii 'Ipixuna Rondonia'!


So are you getting anything this time round..  :Grin:

----------


## yorky

> So are you getting anything this time round..


Unfortunately I am not. 
The Aga 'Ipixuna -Rondonia' would have been something I wanted.

----------


## benny

> The Aga 'Ixipuna -Rondonia' would have been something I wanted.


Hmm.. Isn't that on the list as well?

Best to setup your tanks properly first. Patience.

Cheers,

----------


## yorky

It wasn't on the list initially  :Smile:  

And yes, I am trying out with some fishes today..

----------


## Wackytpt

> It wasn't on the list initially  
> 
> And yes, I am trying out with some fishes today..


hmm.. what fishes?
New tank setup for more precious apisto?

----------


## Cacatuoides

Who else order what apistos?  :Laughing:

----------


## wasabi8888

Reason is because i am keeping the male apistos in a community tank

----------


## Cacatuoides

Oh okok.....so you just want to view the different species of apistos in your tank? Thats nice...without having to worry that they will fight if there'll be females in there...

Oh yes, did benny say anything about the collection details?

----------


## leeruisheng

Hello,

Thanks to Benny for going through the trouble. And it's nice meeting you guys. Sorry can't contribute cause i'm quite a newbie in apisto. Really learnt alot from you guys. You guys are damm pro man.

Cheers

----------


## celticfish

yorky's got 8 little kribs to "check-out" his new setup!  :Grin:  
nice to meet more apisto people!

----------


## wasabi8888

huh?

Please exclude me from the pro-team... i am new in apistos as well....

----------


## benny

Let's put it this way...

In AQ, we all learn together, that's the best way to enjoy the hobby. No pro, no 'I'm better than you' kind of attitude. The joy is in sharing and fellowship, be it plants or dwarf cichlids. 

Let's hope we get a small group of dwarf cichlid fans going and from here, we seed the community for better things to come.

Cheers,

----------


## Cacatuoides

Totally agree with ya!! In the aquatic hobby, we're learning new things from our plants and fishes almost everyday!! Life is all about learning and sharing what we know with the community  :Smile:  

I'm sure the dwarf cichlid community will keep going nevertheless.....there's still quite a no. of apisto fanatics who are hidding in the corners of Singapore!!!

Yorky: Did you get yourself some west african cichlids?? Pelvicachromis? Care to share?

----------


## yorky

Hi CCS, just been advised by ApistoWorld that the Agassizii 'Ipixuna Rondonia' is not available..  :Knockout:  

Benny, do not expect to collect this fish then.

Caca, got myself those juvenile common kribs just for kicks.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Cool stuff yorky....they'll probably breed like rabbits soon!! You'll like the other variants of this similar species as well, like the whole range of Pelvicachromis Taeniatus "Dehane", "Bandwouri", "Nigeria Red", etc

I'm sure you'll get yourself a really good pair of apistos soon!!

----------


## ccs

> Hi CCS, just been advised by ApistoWorld that the Agassizii 'Ipixuna Rondonia' is not available..  
> 
> Benny, do not expect to collect this fish then.


Hey Yorky, Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## valice

> Cool stuff yorky....they'll probably breed like rabbits soon!!


That is if he is lucky enough to have some female within those he got...  :Laughing:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Oops....maybe yorky can enlighten us if he has pairs up?  :Grin:

----------


## leeruisheng

What fishes are common kribs?

----------


## Cacatuoides

They are Pelvicachromis Kribensis if I still remember correctly  :Smile: 

These are west african cichlids which requires the same soft water as our beloved apistos.....very similar requirements and they show unique behaviours during mating and breeding!!! Interesting and colorful fishes!!

----------


## leeruisheng

Hi Eman,

Indeed very colourful specimen. Can get them from C328? What's the price tag?

----------


## valice

Acceptable pricing... As always with C328's fishes.

Btw, Caca, the word kribensis is not capitalised...

----------


## yorky

> That is if he is lucky enough to have some female within those he got...


Won't be breeding them.. in fact, will let them go in 3 - 4 weeks time.
I am using them to make sure my tanks are in the right condition.

Hi Eman, if you like them, in 4 weeks time, can trade with your endlers offspring?  :Smile:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Oops!  :Opps:  sorry about the spelling mistake....

The other variants of Pelvicachromis shows even more unique coloration!!

Yorky: You sure know where the good stuff is ah!! anyway my endler fries are still quite small, awaiting their color to show up first then decide their fate  :Shocked:

----------


## taygu

Once you got your fish, post picture to share, can?? :Wink:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Yup yup....i'm sure the bros who's getting their apistos will surely take alot of photos for memories too!! See ya guys tonight!!

----------


## yorky

Eman, I can sense the building up of anticipation in you.. good luck!

----------


## Cacatuoides

Thanks yorky!! I'm excited to return into the apisto scene after a long break from them....

----------


## wasabi8888

Hi all

The fishes are awesome... Thanks Benny.....

----------


## wadzzup

Thanks a lot! Real nice  :Smile:

----------


## Cacatuoides

I just collected mine....Special thanks to Benny, Eric from Apistoworld and wilson too!!

Excellent fishes!!!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## taygu

quick quick, picture leh.. :Jump for joy:

----------


## benny

I'm glad the respective owners are happy with their fishes. Eric and Boris was generous with their hospitality and professional in the way the fishes were packed. They also include a free gift for the AQ members who ordered fishes this time round. A special clay cave for the fishes!

Cheers,

----------


## Cacatuoides

The fishes are really excellent!! They started feasting on BBS an hour after they were introduced into the tank and I just fed them some bloodworms a few mins ago....

My hands were a little itchy, so i placed a mirror on the side of the tank.....Woah!! the male immediately stared at its reflection, colors were intensified and then....he flared with his fins all the way up!!! amazing finnage and coloration!! Too bad I couldn't get a clear picture.....the glass was removed after the 1st flare to reduce stress, my advice is don't use the mirror too often or else your precious fish can just die of stress!!!  :Blah:

----------


## SCOPE

> The fishes are really excellent!! They started feasting on BBS an hour after they were introduced into the tank and I just fed them some bloodworms a few mins ago....
> 
> My hands were a little itchy, so i placed a mirror on the side of the tank.....Woah!! the male immediately stared at its reflection, colors were intensified and then....he flared with his fins all the way up!!! amazing finnage and coloration!! Too bad I couldn't get a clear picture.....the glass was removed after the 1st flare to reduce stress, my advice is don't use the mirror too often or else your precious fish can just die of stress!!!



Do post pix to share....congrates on your new buy

----------


## siriuslim

ya.. do post some pict of your new precious ones... :Grin:  
too bad i didnt have a chance to join this order.. sigh.. :Sad:

----------


## benny

> too bad i didnt have a chance to join this order.. sigh..


To be honest, I don't see why not. It was open to all that was interested in Dwarf Cichlids.

Cheers,

----------


## siriuslim

> To be honest, I don't see why not. It was open to all that was interested in Dwarf Cichlids.
> 
> Cheers,


actually wanted to join in, but due to work committment I cant meet you guys up.. also didnt have time to prepare my tank for it... sighz..  :Crying:

----------


## Cacatuoides

A super horrible pic of my bitaeniata pirata orange....sorry guys

----------

